# VirtualBox 3.2.12 Bridged Networking



## kpedersen (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello,

I have been trying for a while to get bridged networking to work with the version of VirtualBox in 8.2-RELEASE packages.

This is pretty much what I do but it just doesn't seem to want to work.

/boot/loader.conf

```
vboxdrv_load="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
vboxnet_enable="YES"
```

on host

```
# ifconfig rl0 inet 192.168.4.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
[i]select bridged mode in VirtualBox and specify rl0 as the bridged adapter[/i]
```

on guest

```
# ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.4.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
# ping 192.168.4.1
[i]Host cannot be pinged[/i]
```

This seems to me to be the correct process reading some of the very conflicting documentation. And also have made sure that the correct modules are loaded (http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=45664&postcount=5)

Has anyone else had better luck?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 24, 2011)

VirtualBox 3.2.12, you mean?  It works here, with FreeBSD as the host and FreeBSD and XUbuntu as guests.  Make sure you set the guest network settings to bridged, NAT does not do pings.


----------



## mix_room (Mar 24, 2011)

Works for me aswell. No need to do anything with ifconfig. 

I made all the settings in VirtualBox. Set the adapter of each virtual machine to be bridged. 
Check out the 
	
	



```
VBoxManage controlvm
```
 command


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 24, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> VirtualBox 3.2.12, you mean?



I did indeed. I have changed the title of the thread 

Hmm, I have definitely set up bridged because I know NAT wont allow pings (and XDMCP would be tricky to get working with it)

But I bring up and assign IPs to both interfaces (guest and host) and they simply cannot ping each other.

Did you compile VirtualBox from ports? Perhaps the version of it in packages is targeted towards the old 8.1 kernel?

I am using Fedora Core 4 as guest on FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE host.

Using the default intel virtual ethernet adapter in bridged mode bridging to rl0 physical interface on FreeBSD


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 24, 2011)

All my applications are compiled from ports. 

Could there be a firewall running on the guest?  Or a missing default route?  What happens if you try DHCP?

If you were building from ports, I'd recommend recompiling the kernel modules from emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 24, 2011)

I had it working with NAT pretty well (could ssh/X11 forward etc..) and I made sure that the firewall was off.

Since I am just pinging by IP on the same network (192.168.4.1 and 192.168.4.2), it shouldn't need it's default route to be set.

DHCP broadcasts requests but doesn't get any response.

I might try recompiling it but if not, I will try again some time in the future to see if I have any better luck lol.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

